# Facebook



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Been on Facebook for a few years now, as per their own rules I've used the name I'm known by in everyday life, by ALL my family and friends, this is what people would search for and use to contact me.
It isn't my birth name but it's the name I've always been known by!
I used this name on my profile but also informed them it wasn't my birth name, provided my birth name for them to reference, signed up, no issues!
Last week my account was blocked, message from Facebook, someone has reported you for not using your real name, 7 days to rectify this! I complained and my account was set back up, no more correspondence.
Yesterday, 7 days later, my account shut down!
Now I just want to permanently delete my account, I'm not sinister in any way, they have all the details of my birth name and I'm traceable... I don't see the issue at all!
Now my problem is, I can't access my account to shut it down and Facebook aren't replying to my requests for them to shut it down!
What a load of ar$e!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Probably shouldn't have told them about your birth name etc.. I've had a second FB account for years using an obvious made up comic name and never had any issues.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Never thought about that!
Do you think they'd twig, if I closed down my account, then opened another one using my pseudonym instead of my real name? :wink:


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Otley said:


> Never thought about that!
> Do you think they'd twig, if I closed down my account, then opened another one using my pseudonym instead of my real name? :wink:


How frustrating - I wonder if the bigger problem is that somebody appears to have 'reported' you. Maybe that somehow puts you on the radar?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Maybe so, but radar for what I wonder?
I'm not the kind of guy to post horrific/pornographic/racist/homophobic things! I just share interesting stuff with my friends and family... Exactly what Facebook is about... Or so I thought!
The part that really annoys me is the bit where they say "You must use the name you're known by to your friends, the name you use everyday"
I am, that's exactly what I've been doing!


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

There must be 'people' at Facebook to explain this to?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Doesn't appear that way I'm afraid! I just keep getting an automated reply asking me to download a picture of an official document with my name on!!!
There's the issue, I can't, I don't have one.
Don't see how they can accept it when I signed up but now it's unacceptable!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel your pain. I'm on my third or fourth account now for a very similar reason (well, other reasons too but I digress). It seems that they will only accept your name as it would appear on an official document, (Obviously things like Dave if you're David -Andy if you're Andrew - that kind of thing would pass). I believe you're allowed to use a 'nickname' in the middle - like Andy 'Jacko' Jackson, Paul 'Tommo' Thomson or Kanye 'Wanker' West.
I'd changed mine to Stiff Speed and now they want a picture of an official document with this on (which of course I don't have) before they will allow my original account to be unblocked. Anyone know where I can get an authentic looking fake driver license?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


> I'd changed mine to Stiff Speed and now they want a picture of an official document with this on (which of course I don't have) before they will allow my original account to be unblocked. Anyone know where I can get an authentic looking fake driver license?


Photoshop !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> > I'd changed mine to Stiff Speed and now they want a picture of an official document with this on (which of course I don't have) before they will allow my original account to be unblocked. Anyone know where I can get an authentic looking fake driver license?
> ...


Actually, that's a cracking idea. :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Photoshop !
> ...


It would be if I knew how to use the damn thing


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


If you want to message me a jpg scan of your original document and what you would like it to say I'll have a go for you. Assuming you trust me re potential ID theft issues etc. 
You might need to do a scan of your "new signature" too.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> If you want to message me a jpg scan of your original document and what you would like it to say I'll have a go for you. Assuming you trust me re potential ID theft issues etc.
> You might need to do a scan of your "new signature" too.


Many thanks for the offer ZephyR2 but I fear they'll be wise to photoshops as I imagine quite a few people try it on. I'm not too fussed about the original account to be honest unless I need to gain full control of a group I run. In which case I have a cunning plan - my boys mother works at a solicitors and I may just be able to get her to knock me up an 'unofficial' change-of-name document on letter headed paper, used purely for this purpose only  
Again, many thanks for the offer though, it's very much appreciated


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This may be due to the US passing a law that makes breaching a website's terms and conditions a criminal offence. See here:

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/01/r ... of-service

The difference between a user's perception of what they can do and what the Ts&Cs (which can sneakily change) allow them to do can be stark and surprising:

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/10-ridicul ... es-agreed/


----------

